# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Advance-Box - ATF  Free Fastest SL3 LBF with ATI 6xxx Support --> oclHashcat-lite v0.02 by atom

## mohamed73

*Thanks to atom for providing us with 100% Free* *and 100% fast SL3 LBF Software.* *Also 100% support for new ATI 6xxx cards (6790, 6990 etc)...*  official download area:
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *GPU Driver and SDK Requirements:*  NV users require ForceWare v260.x+AMD users require Catalyst v11.3+ with APP SDK2.4+ or integrated OpenCL driver *Features*  Worlds fastest MD4, MD5, SHA1 and SHA256 crackerFreeMulti-GPU (up to 16 gpus)Multi-OS (Linux & Windows native binaries)Multi-Platform (OpenCL & CUDA support)Multi-Algo (see below)Low resource utilization, you can still watch movies or play games while crackingSupports password masksSupports distributed crackingSupports pause / resume while crackingSupports sessionsSupports restoreSupports hex-saltSupports hex-charsetIntegrated thermal watchdog... *and much more* *Algorithms*  MD5md5($pass.$salt)md5(md5($pass))vBulletin < v3.8.5SHA1sha1($pass.$salt)MySQL > v4.1MD4NTLMDomain Cached CredentialsSHA256 *Tested OS's*  All Windows and Linux versions should work on both 32 and 64 bit *Tested GPU's*  All CUDA and Stream enabled cards should work ================================================== ================================================== For more information about how to setup Windows or Ubuntu with oclHashcat-lite, you can visit atom's official forum or you can also post your inquiries in ATF Section on this thread: 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *You can now build yourself the fastest LBF "Monster PC" by using:*  *Motherboard: MSI Big Bang Marshal* *Video Card: 8 pieces ATI 6970*  *This will give you 14,170 Million HASH/s on STOCK CLOCKS...* *Overclock with give you more than 15,xxx HASH/s and the video cards* *will still be less than 80 degrees celcius with the stock cooling system.*  *B.R.*

----------


## seffari

بارك الله فيك

----------


## narosse27

بارك الله فيك
اخي

----------


## محمد عقيل

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------

